# Other Pythons > General Pythons >  Black-headed python progression thread

## enginee837

Well we finally pulled the trigger and did it.  After dreaming of this species ever since first seeing them in person at a La reptile show 20 years ago we finally manage to get a pair.  The one in the picture is a 2016 female acquired from Derek Roddy.  She is one of his hold backs from his yellow jacket line.  About a week after, we managed to acquire a male from a friend of his that is also a 2016 yellow jacket line.  He is unrelated but his parents originated from Derek Roddy's stock.  
I am going to make this a progression thread for both of them and any others we manage to add later on.  We have plans to add more and breed them.  Because of this we are being very selective of the specemins we choose as to only propagate the best bloodlines.  For those who do not know bhp's take 4 to 5 years to reach sexual maturity (when raised responsibly) so this is going to be a long process but one we are very excited abbout.  I will try to post as many post shed photos as possible.  These guys tend to get brighter with every shed for the first fiew years.

Anyhow, thanks for looking.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-16-2017),_Albert Clark_ (11-26-2017),_Alicia_ (11-16-2017),*Bogertophis* (11-14-2018),_BR8080_ (11-27-2017),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_EDR_ (01-13-2018),Henrique (11-26-2017),John1982 (11-16-2017),_Justin83_ (11-10-2018),_Kara_ (11-16-2017),_rock_ (05-14-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Here is a picture of the male.  The lighting was not very good so it did not show off his yellows very well.

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-16-2017),_Alicia_ (11-16-2017),_EDR_ (01-16-2018),John1982 (11-16-2017),_Kara_ (11-16-2017),_Ronniex2_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## tttaylorrr

exciting things for you guys in the next couple years!!! i didn't know it takes so long for them to reach sexual maturity...fascinating! i, on the other hand, am an impatient one.  :Smile: 

congrats on the new additions! they're truly stunning.  :Good Job:

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017),_Ronniex2_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## Kara

BHPs are such incredible animals, and yours are certainly trophies!  Of course, it would be hard to go wrong with anything from Derek's stock.  Looking forward to continued pics of these!!  Glad to hear you're raising them up right.  :Wink:

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Congrats! This is one of my favorite species of snakes, they are such impressive adults. Can't go wrong with Derek. Nice pick ups!

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## John1982

Awesome animals, congrats!

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## madhatter18

Awesome looking snakes. I just found out about these species thanks to watching Brian's B. vlogs. It looks like they can get to be huge. I look forward to seeing them grow.

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## enginee837

> Awesome looking snakes. I just found out about these species thanks to watching Brian's B. vlogs. It looks like they can get to be huge. I look forward to seeing them grow.


According to Derek, this is a product of power feeding and leads to a very early demise.  Unfortunately due to the price tag these snakes demanded years ago many people spent a fortune on them then proceeded to power feed them (easy to do considering their feeding response is insane).  Unfortunately their desire to eat comes from their natural low fat reptile diet in the wild.  Power feeding them jumbo rats makes them grow fast and become sterile adults that reach lengths of 10 feet only to die of fatty liver disease.
A healthy bhp that has been responsibly fed and grown should not typically exceed 7'.  Depending on local you will occasionally get one larger but it is also not uncommon for them to top out at 5-6 feet (typical size of a woma).

----------

_BR8080_ (11-27-2017),_Kara_ (11-16-2017),madhatter18 (11-16-2017)

----------


## enginee837

Oh by the way, they have yet to be named.  Most of our collection has been named by my daughters (hence the Disney theme).  Due to the significance to me, they have allowed me to name them.  I am looking for suggestions.

----------


## madhatter18

> According to Derek, this is a product of power feeding and leads to a very early demise.  Unfortunately due to the price tag these snakes demanded years ago many people spent a fortune on them then proceeded to power feed them (easy to do considering their feeding response is insane).  Unfortunately their desire to eat comes from their natural low fat reptile diet in the wild.  Power feeding them jumbo rats makes them grow fast and become sterile adults that reach lengths of 10 feet only to die of fatty liver disease.
> A healthy bhp that has been responsibly fed and grown should not typically exceed 7'.  Depending on local you will occasionally get one larger but it is also not uncommon for them to top out at 5-6 feet (typical size of a woma).



That's interesting. I'm glad you told me. The K. Brothers on youtube have a huge collection of snakes and BHP are one of them. They were huge when I saw them in a video. If not power feeding, do they stay somewhat thin? Maybe thin is not a good word but not thick like a Burmese python? (this sentence is a mess)

I think they would be fun to own. The only concern I have is their size compared to me. I'm 5'3 on a good day and I'm not sure if I could handle their adult size.

For names, are there any themes you like? Aragorn and Arwen come to mind for a couple name. Lol.

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## Prognathodon

Wow, those are bright!  


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## enginee837

> That's interesting. I'm glad you told me. The K. Brothers on youtube have a huge collection of snakes and BHP are one of them. They were huge when I saw them in a video. If not power feeding, do they stay somewhat thin? Maybe thin is not a good word but not thick like a Burmese python? (this sentence is a mess)
> 
> I think they would be fun to own. The only concern I have is their size compared to me. I'm 5'3 on a good day and I'm not sure if I could handle their adult size.
> 
> For names, are there any themes you like? Aragorn and Arwen come to mind for a couple name. Lol.


Check out Derek Roddy's website.  He has pictures of his adult breeders there.  You can get an idea of how they should look.
I also am a fan of k brothers channel.  To be honest most of their bhp's are too fat imo.  It shows in how few hatchlings they produce compared to how many breeders they have.  They do have some big ones though!
As for the names, I have no themes.  I honestly have no idea at this point.

----------


## Ax01

congrats! BHP are so wicked looking! 4-5years huh? that's enough time for me to learn more about them and start saving now.   :Smile:   :Wink:

----------

_enginee837_ (11-16-2017)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Here's a fairly large one I had the pleasure of handling at the 2008 San Jose Reptile Show (hopefully photobucket link works, not sure if it will) I'm just a tad over 5'5 for size reference.
They are so awesome, I don't know if I will ever own one but I will enjoy living vicariously through your updates!

----------

_Albert Clark_ (11-26-2017),_EDR_ (11-14-2018),_enginee837_ (11-16-2017),John1982 (01-13-2018)

----------


## enginee837

So here is our first update, for once the snakes have cooperated and both shed on the same day so I was able to get some pictures.  The quality is not that great as I use my phone and it is too cold to take them outside and make use of natural lighting.  One day I will invest is a proper camera and photo box.  Baby steps I guess.
Anyhow, a little more info on these guys.  I actually have to correct my initial post regarding the lines these guys came from.  Initially I assumed the female and male had originated from Derek's yellow jacket line.  I assumed this because that is what we had been talking about for a very long time.  I also assumed that because the female was so yellow in the pictures.   After reviewing the parents and following the lineage of both of them it appears the female came from his pinstripe line, the male came from parents Derek produced that have produced high yellow, pinstripe and tiger bhp's.  Both have grand parents going all the way back to Lazik/Goergen lines.  Tiger is an incomplete dominant and a gene we plan on working with in the future.  Pinstripe and yellowjacket are line bred so this pair technically could go either or both ways depending on what is produced and what we choose to hold back and continue working with.   Either way we are still very excited.  Hopefully by this time next year we will have also added a pair of tigers and axanthics to the program.
Anyhow, on to the pictures;
Here is our female.  Her colors are much brighter in person, this camera phone does not do either justice.

And our male.


Both are doing great.  The female has a bit of an attitude and the male is pretty chill, both still have the flighty nature of baby snakes.

----------

_BR8080_ (11-27-2017),John1982 (01-13-2018),_Prognathodon_ (11-27-2017)

----------


## Henrique

Absolutely beautiful!

----------

_enginee837_ (11-26-2017)

----------


## BR8080

:Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping:  WOW - they look amazing and yes, you went to the right guy to start your project  :Eyepopping:  :Eyepopping: 

I've been watchin K brothers for a while now and follow Derek as well.  A BHP will top off my collection nicely....until I get it and find the next "topper."  LOL

Congratulations - I'll be watching you as well.   Do you have a youtube or facebook page you post to regularly?

----------


## enginee837

> WOW - they look amazing and yes, you went to the right guy to start your project 
> 
> I've been watchin K brothers for a while now and follow Derek as well.  A BHP will top off my collection nicely....until I get it and find the next "topper."  LOL
> 
> Congratulations - I'll be watching you as well.   Do you have a youtube or facebook page you post to regularly?



Yes, we do.  My daughter's wanted to start a you tube channel so their friends could see our stuff.

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbt...i5FSjOqmDIqJeQ

I started a Facebook page as well.

Www.facebook.com/stinkersink/

----------

_BR8080_ (11-30-2017),John1982 (11-27-2017)

----------


## enginee837

So it warmed up a bit yesterday so I decided to bring the bhp's out for a little exploration time in the front yard.  Our male woma had just shed too so I got a couple of pics of him as well.  Enjoy

----------

_Alicia_ (01-15-2018),_EDR_ (04-11-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-30-2017),John1982 (11-30-2017),_Prognathodon_ (11-28-2017)

----------


## BR8080

> Yes, we do.  My daughter's wanted to start a you tube channel so their friends could see our stuff.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCbt...i5FSjOqmDIqJeQ
> 
> I started a Facebook page as well.
> 
> Www.facebook.com/stinkersink/


Subscribed and I'll check Facebook when I'm on a break or home from work (not good to be on Facebook while working at the 911 center LOL)

You've got some real lookers there.

----------

_enginee837_ (11-30-2017)

----------


## enginee837

So I got a message from a fellow bhp breeder near me who had to downsize a bit.  He knew we were planning on working with the yellowjacket line and made me an offer on a 2015 female produced by Derek Roddy that I could not refuse.  Here is a pic provided by Brandon.  She is in shed currently and it's a bit cold outside so I will get some better ones later on down the road.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (01-13-2018),John1982 (01-13-2018)

----------


## BR8080

:Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised:  :Surprised: 

Nice stock to work with - still watching your BHP posts

----------

_enginee837_ (01-13-2018)

----------


## enginee837

> Nice stock to work with - still watching your BHP posts


Thank you!  It is definitely a work in progress and even with all the anticipation and research done prior to diving in we are still learning day by day.  There is a lot to be said for certain lines and genetics.  Some traits are line bred (yellowjacket for example) some dominant/recessive genes (axlanthic and tiger) and some local specific looks (pure western being the most desired yet hardest to come by).  All of this goes into the decisions on pairings so that we can produce clean attractive animals that will be desirable and improve on what is considered "U.S. lines" rather than just breed for the sake of breeding.
With all that said or plan thus far is to pair our new female to our current male.  Both are a mix of Lazik/Goergen lines and share similar color/contrast.  If everything goes as planned we may actually be able to pair as early as this Dec.  The goal with this line is to produce high yellow/high contrast animals.
Our first female however is a true gem.  She is pure Lazik western blood which is very difficult to come by.  Preserving this is going to be a priority for us.  Fortunately due to the time it takes females to reach sexual maturity compared to males mean time is on our side so we will be very selective in finding her future mate.  
Anyhow, I will try to get somenupdated pics as wether permits.

----------

_BR8080_ (01-16-2018)

----------


## EDR

> 





> 



Beautiful banded little worms congrats. If I had a real multi species collection i'd get a woma or black head for sure.

----------

_enginee837_ (01-16-2018)

----------


## BR8080

> Thank you!  It is definitely a work in progress and even with all the anticipation and research done prior to diving in we are still learning day by day.  There is a lot to be said for certain lines and genetics.  Some traits are line bred (yellowjacket for example) some dominant/recessive genes (axlanthic and tiger) and some local specific looks (pure western being the most desired yet hardest to come by).  All of this goes into the decisions on pairings so that we can produce clean attractive animals that will be desirable and improve on what is considered "U.S. lines" rather than just breed for the sake of breeding.
> With all that said or plan thus far is to pair our new female to our current male.  Both are a mix of Lazik/Goergen lines and share similar color/contrast.  If everything goes as planned we may actually be able to pair as early as this Dec.  The goal with this line is to produce high yellow/high contrast animals.
> Our first female however is a true gem.  She is pure Lazik western blood which is very difficult to come by.  Preserving this is going to be a priority for us.  Fortunately due to the time it takes females to reach sexual maturity compared to males mean time is on our side so we will be very selective in finding her future mate.  
> Anyhow, I will try to get somenupdated pics as wether permits.


I applaud your efforts, patience, and desire to continue quality lines instead of saturating the market with anything you can produce. The BHP takes that extended time with maturity compared to other snakes and that takes a lot of self control by a responsible breeder.

I'm looking to add a (normal/regular/plain ole LOL) BHP to my collection with no interest in breeding.  Although I would love an amazing specimen, I would hate for all that time and effort to "go to waste in a collection and not a breeding program."  

In addition, there isn't a ton of information out there about them and that also makes it exciting for me to care and raise one.  Not to mention they truly are an amazing snake; temperament, pattern, etc...

I'll keep an eye out for more stuff from Stinkers, Inc too LOL

----------

_enginee837_ (01-16-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Our latest addition enjoying her freshly cleaned enclosure.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Our western girl.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## enginee837

And our little psycho male.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2018),_richardhind1972_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## enginee837

> Our western girl.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And another of her.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2018)

----------


## enginee837

> And our little psycho male.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


And another of him

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (02-13-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

I just love how shiny the bhp heads are, looks like they been polished, very nice indeed 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

Sexy, that is the one snake I would love to have in my collection.

----------

_enginee837_ (02-12-2018)

----------


## enginee837

> Sexy, that is the one snake I would love to have in my collection.


Thanks Deborah, we are really enjoying these guys.  I am finding they are very similar to our womas in that as adolescents their feeding drive is just plain stupid.  Snake hooks are a must unless you want to get bitten and wrapped (I call it the aspedities club secret handshake).  Once they near adulthood their food drive tapers off and they become ultra chill and super inquisitive.   If you open the enclosure door they come out to you and seem to welcome out of enclosure experiences.  Enrichment is a must with either of the aspedities.

----------


## BR8080

Simply AMAZING!!!    Thanks for sharing....and stoking my desire to add one to my collection.   Your collection of BHP's is awesome.

Subscribed to your youtube, but couldn't find you on facebook - try looking me up if you wouldn't mind, Ron Tronnes

----------

_enginee837_ (02-16-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Well we have finally decided on names for two of our bhp's.  Our Male yellojacket is Clyde and our female yellowjacket is Bonnie.  Bonnie shed a couple days ago and the weather was nice so I took some pics.  Her iridescence seems to wash out some of her color in the natural sunlight.  I suppose some day I will need to invest in an actual camera and learn how to use it.
She has some length to her for sure, I am guessing between 5 and 6 feet and she is starting to fill out a little compared to her younger counterparts. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Aedryan Methyus_ (04-09-2018),_Alter-Echo_ (04-09-2018),_BR8080_ (04-10-2018),_Prognathodon_ (04-10-2018),_Reinz_ (04-09-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Oh meh god.... looks like I may need to start up a savings fund for one of these... just looking at these snakes is giving me palpitations!  :Surprised:

----------

_enginee837_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## richardhind1972

Really great looking black head so glossy in the sunlight

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Reinz

Such awesome looking snakes!  Those Aussies know how to do it.  :Smile:

----------

_enginee837_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## Aedryan Methyus

Gorgeous animals! It looks like they're growing like crazy! Are they living up to their feeding response reputation?

----------

_enginee837_ (04-09-2018)

----------


## enginee837

> Gorgeous animals! It looks like they're growing like crazy! Are they living up to their feeding response reputation?


Yes for sure!  This girl has mellowed out a bit as she has matured however as you can see in the background I still use a hook to get her out of her enclosure.

----------


## enginee837

Our female Western (Lazic bloodline) shed last night so it took her out for some sun.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_BR8080_ (04-12-2018),Gio (09-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## enginee837

On a side note, here's a perfect example of why you always use a hook with even a tame black-head.  She displayed their typical behavior perfectly. No aggressive body language, no striking or fast movement. She simply started rubbing her head along the snake hook opened up and chomp down on it.
This was not aggressive or defensive behavior.  She was hungry and in typical BHP fashion, tried to eat the first thing close to her face.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_Alter-Echo_ (04-11-2018),_BR8080_ (04-12-2018),_Reinz_ (04-11-2018),_richardhind1972_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## Alter-Echo

Well, at least you don't need to worry about them fasting. Lol

----------

_enginee837_ (04-11-2018)

----------


## Reinz

I love it! Those pics really do show the strange behavior.

----------

_enginee837_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## EDR

Love the pics blackhead and woma's are great looking pythons. If I had real muti species collection they would be on the list of something to add.

----------

_enginee837_ (04-12-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Here is a great read regarding BHP diets posted by Derek Roddy yesterday.   I am copying and pasting with his permission.

Good morning everyone.
Recently Ive been getting several questions a month regarding feeding BHPs and their diet. I'm also seeing a few answers from other keepers who seem to be "in the dark" regarding the associated problem with them and their diets in captivity over the long term.
I first got an interest in the BHPs in the mid/late 80s. During this time they were 10k each and out of reach for a high school kid. Haha.
Over time though I developed a fascination with them and would bother all the breeders at the time with question, etc.....like we all do/did.
One thing I noticed over the years was that no one who was breeding in the 80s, were doing so in the 90s. And the guys that were breeding in the 90s were not breeding in the 2000s and even most those guys in the 2000s are not breeding now. 
This is because their breeding stock stopped producing for them after a number of clutches. Almost every keeper from back in those times has told me that most of their females would laid 2 to 4 clutches then never produce again.
I had always believed it was diet and one of the breeders who got me into BHPs in the early 2000s told me "Don't ever give them large food items" he also went on to say that "feeding smaller items more often was the way to go with BHPs".
I listened but more than that, I learned. I have studied the diet of this species in detail and even been to Australia several times to see these awesome animals in their natural environment. 
The problem is that BHP eat A LOT!!!! Radio tracked BHPs have been observed eating as many as 12 to 15 breaded dragons in a weeks time. But what type of "nutrition" does a 6 foot BHP get out of that? Well the answer is not much. This is why BHPs are constantly looking for food. AND the reason keepers mess them up with Diet in captivity.
This also seemed to go right along with what I had been told by the breeder (Tom McLay) to offer smaller items more frequently.
As I stared to understand the BHPs diet, I started to change my feeding accordingly.
So Instead of a large or x large rat every week or even two.(like most would give a 6/7 foot animal) I started offering smaller meal every few days. This mimics most closely HOW they eat in the wild. Not only does it achieve their natural behavior in captivity it also helps from getting fatty tumors from having large food items basically rot in the gut of an animal thats not supposed to be even getting those types of fats and proteins. I even noticed a difference with the hatchlings and ease to get feeding.
In theory its not the amount of food but the time it takes to ingest the larger meals and that is what causes the issues over time. Fat tumors in the stomach, intestine, liver, kidneys and even the heart have all been diagnosed to be cause by DIET!!!!
BHPs digestive systems are extremely fast (much faster than ambush predators who ARE designed to eat large mammals)
By feeding them larger items you are slowly rendering them unless for breeding and giving them a shorter life span.
Now I guess if you're a high turn around breeder....meaning you just want to turn and burn through your females....I guess that's OK but for keepers like me who get attached and name the 100+ BHPs you have....it means more and I want to keep my "friends" with me for as long as possible.

I can tell you this. Feeding this way will not hurt your BHPs nor will it prevent them for breeding nor will it keep them from getting the nutrition they need. In fact it's the opposite. When done right ,feeding smaller meals more often is actually getting MORE food into your animals over time But, doesn't come with the side effects of females who won't produced after a certain age or just end up dying at 8 years old.

I've been feeding this way for over a decade now and I have noticed a physical difference in my BHPs appearance (brighter,more colorful and added "shine" in their skin) their behavior seems to be more on par with their natural behavior as well...... searching for food most everyday.
Couple that with most of my breeders being over 15 years old and still producing for me..... It's the diet folks.

D

----------

_EDR_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## enginee837

More from Derek,

Also an issue is no-one really knows what a wild BHP looks like. Seeing these animals in captivity gives us a "false knowledge" of size reference to go by (because of overfeeding). Here are some wild BHPs.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

Continued.
in other words your BHPs shouldn't look like this haha

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

Continued.
check this video out. My buddy Dave in WA with a super nice young adult (YES ADULT) BHP. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAbIzjFEjRo

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

Fish day.  Funny how one of the most challenging snakes to get feeding as babies will literally eat anything you put in front of them as adults.  
Here is a pic of Patty (female western bhp) eating a f/t finger mullet.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk

----------

_dakski_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Here are links to a couple short videos of Bonnie eating a baby bonita.  She was insistent on trying to eat it tail first and the tail was giving her issues so i had to stop the video and cut the tail off.  She immediately took it head first when I put it back in there.
Funny how one of the most challenging species to get feeding as babies will literally eat anything you put in front of them.

Pt.1 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yA4UErc6l28
Pt.2 https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yzNPYgywE8c

----------

Gio (09-05-2018),_richardhind1972_ (09-05-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Ever see a horny female black-headed python before?   
https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...45362289098834
Things are looking promising this season!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-14-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Your BHPs are amazing! Definitely one of my dream snakes. Best wishes for a healthy, hearty clutch.

----------

_enginee837_ (10-04-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Success!  Bonny and Clyde are officially a pair.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-03-2018),_Alicia_ (11-14-2018),*Bogertophis* (11-14-2018),_BR8080_ (11-14-2018),_Dianne_ (11-09-2018),_EL-Ziggy_ (11-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (11-09-2018)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

> Success!  Bonny and Clyde are officially a pair.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


Those babies are gonna be gangstas!!

----------

_enginee837_ (11-09-2018),_jmcrook_ (12-03-2018),_richardhind1972_ (11-14-2018)

----------


## BR8080

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!    You've got some amazing BHP's - Let's see more YouTube videos LOL

----------

_enginee837_ (11-24-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Sometimes owning aspedities is a bit like this....
Disclaimer,  meme stolen from a friend and fellow BHP keeper.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (12-03-2018),*Bogertophis* (02-13-2019),_Dianne_ (02-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (12-03-2018),_RickyNY_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

haha that's great! And congrats on the successful pairing!

----------

_enginee837_ (12-03-2018)

----------


## enginee837

Looks like we could have eggs in our future!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (02-13-2019),_Ax01_ (02-13-2019),*Bogertophis* (02-13-2019),_Dianne_ (02-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## enginee837

My latest incubator project.  I took an old beverage cooler, removed the compressor and repurposed the condenser with the circulation fan routing air through it.  The condenser will help normalize the humidified/oxygenated air prior to being pumped into the egg boxes.  
Still working on dialing in the correct amount of air flow and have to add heat tape.  Further pics to follow as the project progresses. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Ax01_ (02-13-2019),*Bogertophis* (02-13-2019),_Dianne_ (02-13-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Waaaaayyyy cool! Keep us all posted!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## Ax01

congrats on the upcoming eggs and clutch!

Edit:



> My latest incubator project.  I took an old beverage cooler, removed the compressor and repurposed the condenser with the circulation fan routing air through it.  The condenser will help normalize the humidified/oxygenated air prior to being pumped into the egg boxes.  
> Still working on dialing in the correct amount of air flow and have to add heat tape.  Further pics to follow as the project progresses.


i LOVE your DIY stuff! looks like u really scaled up w/ this build. have u been hiding some extra 0.1 Aspidites that are ready to go?   :Wink: 
anyways the use of the of the condenser looks really cool! how were u able to compensate the humidified/oxygenated air in your previous design? i'm sure this design is a step up somehow but i don't know the mechanics of the pumped air design.

----------

_enginee837_ (02-13-2019)

----------


## enginee837

> congrats on the upcoming eggs and clutch!
> 
> Edit:
> 
> i LOVE your DIY stuff! looks like u really scaled up w/ this build. have u been hiding some extra 0.1 Aspidites that are ready to go?  
> anyways the use of the of the condenser looks really cool! how were u able to compensate the humidified/oxygenated air in your previous design? i'm sure this design is a step up somehow but i don't know the mechanics of the pumped air design.


My previous design relied solely on the water it was pumped through to humidify and normalize temperature of the air.  As a result if the water level of the humidifier containers got outside a certain range the temp and humidity of air pumped into the egg boxes could change.  Due to this water had to be added to the containers weekly.   Another issue was the containers would get gross and need to be cleaned.
The new design pumps air via a fish tank air pump just like the old one however rather than go directly into the water, it is pumped through the condenser first which normalizes the temperature of the fresh oxygenated air then it goes through the air stones in the water.  I also moved away from a container and switched to jugs that I simply replace with new ones as the old ones get empty.   The only thing that gets reused is the cap.  
Once the air goes through the condenser then the humidifier it gets pumped into the egg boxes.  I control humidity with vent holes on the egg boxes.  More vent holes means lower humidity and vise versus. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

Humidity in the incubator is 48% right now, kind of high for here because it is raining outside.  Usually it is in the 30's.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

Humidity in the egg boxes is 94%.  This is on a dry perlite base.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk
Temps are still low because the heat tape has not come in yet.

----------


## enginee837

Looks like we may have a couple gravid womas too thus season.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-15-2019),_Dianne_ (02-28-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## enginee837

A very gravid and I am guessing uncomfortable bhp.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_cletus_ (02-23-2019),_Dianne_ (02-28-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (02-23-2019),_richardhind1972_ (02-23-2019),_RickyNY_ (02-23-2019),RoyalLover (03-01-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Good luck 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (02-23-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Wife just sent me this, looks like she decided to lay while I am on shift.  Any pro tips on separating stuck eggs would be much appreciated. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Dianne_ (02-28-2019),_jmcrook_ (02-28-2019),RoyalLover (03-01-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Total of 7 eggs, 1 was obviously infertile and was discarded 1 boob and 1 looked healthy but was pushed out of the clutch by the mom.  I have been told that the females will do this if they sense something is wrong with it but it has been my experience that is not the case is we are incubating it.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (03-02-2019),_Dianne_ (03-02-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-02-2019),_jmcrook_ (03-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## jmcrook

Way exciting! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Good luck

Sent from my TA-1024 using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (03-01-2019)

----------


## Shayne

That's awesome!  Good luck!

----------

_enginee837_ (03-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Congratulations!   :Good Job:   Fingers crossed for ya...

----------

_enginee837_ (03-02-2019)

----------


## enginee837

So according to Derek days 15 and 45 are the two hurdles with blackhead eggs.  We are on day 21 and have 5 still going strong.  These eggs are massive and emit enough heat and moisture to regularly change the climate in their egg boxes.  This is why it was necessary to have a baseline climate in the boxes prior to the eggs being placed in there.  With the my incubator set up maintaining humidity at 95% I can tell if the eggs are taking on water or releasing based on the humidity being higher or lower than 95% and adjust my humidified airflow accordingly.   This system also allows me to run up to 99% humidity without any condensation which also is imperative as any direct contact with water will kill the eggs.  
Fingers crossed, 5 weeks to go.

Bonus pic, one of our very gravid womas.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2019),_Dianne_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## artgecko

Congrats!

----------

_enginee837_ (03-21-2019)

----------


## enginee837

The weather was nice so I decided to take Patty outside for a quick photo op.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2019),_Dianne_ (03-29-2019),dr del (04-06-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-29-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (03-29-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

What a stunner 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Patty looks AMAZING! Those BHPs are gorgeous animals! Best wishes with your clutch.

----------

_enginee837_ (03-30-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Noticed a slight wet spot on one of the eggs yesterday.   Crazy how this can happen with absolutely zero condensation in the egg box.  Apparently it happens when the eggs try to let off a little moisture of their own if it is too humid to do so.  Typically this is a death sentence for the affected egg however with my incubator I was able to drop the humidity to 75% for about 5 hours and it cleared up then bring it back up to about 92%.  Fingers crossed,  Monday will be day 45 which is the second big hurdle for these guys.  Pics are before and after the humidity adjustment. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-13-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Day 60, they should pip any day now!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-27-2019),Jessibelle (04-27-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Wow, they're almost there.... :Please:    C'mon snakelets, you can do this!

----------

_enginee837_ (04-27-2019)

----------


## enginee837

1st pip

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-30-2019),_BR8080_ (05-01-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (04-29-2019),Jessibelle (04-30-2019),_jmcrook_ (04-29-2019),_richardhind1972_ (04-30-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

The suspense is killing us here... :Taz:

----------


## Jellybeans

How is their temperment as adults?

Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

> How is their temperment as adults?
> 
> Sent from my LGMP260 using Tapatalk


Our biggest female is friendly and gentle.  Our sexuality mature (but not full grown) Male is a complete psycho.  Our sub adult western female tries to eat everything in front of her.
Admittedly I do not handle them enough to give you a true example of their potential.   I am confident if you had any of the three as a pet and handled them regularly they would be super easy going and inquisitive.   The only issues I have seen with both aspedities (black-headed pythons and womas) is in their adolescence they are voracious feeders and try to eat everything in front of them.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (04-30-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Checked before leaving this morning and everyone was still in their eggs.  Wife just sent me this.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-01-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-01-2019),_JodanOrNoDan_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Bet you can't wait to get home!  I love to watch snakes emerge, & it looks like you have a winner!  (what's the prize for being first out?)

----------


## enginee837

O hai

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-02-2019),aurum (05-01-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-01-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-01-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2019),_WhompingWillow_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## Jessibelle

> O hai
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That face is so sweet!! Congratulations!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

What a stunning snake!   :Bowdown:   And there's more!  Can't wait...  :Dancing Carrot:

----------

_Dianne_ (05-11-2019),_enginee837_ (05-01-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Bittersweet news on the rest of the clutch.  I went to remove the hatchling from the egg box this morning and was met with the sour smell of dead eggs.  It appears all 4 other babies passed at about the same point of development.  None had absorbed the yolks and as humid as the egg boxes were the eggs appeared dried out on the inside.  
I am waiting to hear back from Derek as to his opinion on what happened.  I am leaning towards they were incubated a little too warm.  I will update as I get more feedback from him.  Anyhow the one survivor it a gorgeous specimen for sure.  Gotta live BHP's, they keep you guessing for sure.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (05-02-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-02-2019),_Dianne_ (05-11-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

I am so sorry to hear about the DOAs, that's always a bummer but congrats on the successful breeding and the one lil trooper is gorgeous!

----------

_enginee837_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## richardhind1972

Great little stunning bhp, sorry about the others, such a Shame 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

Oh that's too bad....so sorry!  They almost made it, kudos for the trooper that hatched.

----------

_enginee837_ (05-02-2019)

----------


## enginee837

So after meeting with a local guy who has had much success breeding woma pythons and other various aussie snakes we think we figured out what went wrong with the bhp clutch.   We believe white mold spores came in on the perlite I purchased from the garden store.  Apparently sitting around all the other things in a garden store allows spores to migrate around.  I also was incubating at the high range of what was recommended which increased the growth rate of the mold.  
Egg boxes changed to diffuser over damp paper towel, temps lowered about 4 deg.  Ready for the next clutch.  Then this happened the other day, just a couple days after loosing the 4 black-headed python eggs, this girl dropped 8 healthy eggs.  Not bad for a first time mom.  
Fingers crossed this time around. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-13-2019),_Dianne_ (05-11-2019),Jessibelle (05-13-2019),_jmcrook_ (05-11-2019)

----------


## enginee837

First shed out of the way, on to feeding.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (05-13-2019),*Bogertophis* (05-13-2019),_EL-Ziggy_ (05-13-2019),Jessibelle (05-13-2019),_Reinz_ (05-13-2019),_richardhind1972_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## artgecko

Congrats on the gorgeous high contrast baby!  Sorry to hear about the rest of the clutch, but it sounds like you may have gotten your kinks ironed out.  Good luck incubating the 2nd clutch.

----------

_enginee837_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> First shed out of the way, on to feeding.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


He is so stunning, & so lucky!  Let's hope no more problems with the next clutch...I'm so glad that first batch wasn't your only ones, that was just so sad.

It makes more sense that a mold* got to them: since one hatched out just fine it can't have been the temp./humidity, it was the same for all.

Did you actually find any "white mold"? -or smell it?  I've not heard of that.  And is there a way to remove it, to bake or freeze it out of the Perlite you use?

----------

_enginee837_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Since I have joined this site, this has been one thread I have throughly enjoyed reading.  This species is one of the most beautiful snakes out there!  So amazing looking.  Sorry about some of your clutch, but as others have said, your next will be better.  Congrats and that baby is a work of art!

----------

_enginee837_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## enginee837

> He is so stunning, & so lucky!  Let's hope no more problems with the next clutch...I'm so glad that first batch wasn't your only ones, that was just so sad.
> 
> It makes more sense that a mold* got to them: since one hatched out just fine it can't have been the temp./humidity, it was the same for all.
> 
> Did you actually find any "white mold"? -or smell it?  I've not heard of that.  And is there a way to remove it, to bake or freeze it out of the Perlite you use?


Yeah, we found what appeared to be white mold.  No odor, just white fuzzy stuff on the eggs that died.  There may be a way to sterilize the perlite but I am not messing with it any more.  Just a damp paper towel with diffuser over it and a sealed box to hold in humidity.   It seems simple is best with these guys.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

*Bogertophis* (05-13-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yeah, we found what appeared to be white mold.  No odor, just white fuzzy stuff on the eggs that died.  There may be a way to sterilize the perlite but I am not messing with it any more.  Just a damp paper towel with diffuser over it and a sealed box to hold in humidity.   It seems simple is best with these guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


I've never used perlite, I always used vermiculite (which theoretically could have the same issue), without any noticeable problem.

Anyone would want something to blame, so there's something to avoid for better luck next time, but you still have to wonder if the mold was there because the 
eggs went bad, or the eggs went bad because the mold was there.  Hope you get the answer (& a beautiful clutch!) this time.

----------

_enginee837_ (05-13-2019)

----------


## RickyNY

Sorry about the 4 babies you lost.
The one that made it is stunning for sure. Good luck with future clutches.

----------

_enginee837_ (05-14-2019)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Sorry for the lost ones but happy for the sole survivor. Best wishes with the next clutch.

----------

_enginee837_ (05-14-2019)

----------


## PiperPython

These are definitely on my list.  Condolences for the loss, but happy for the little trooper.  

Do yours carry the same enthusiasm and spirit that many say about BHPs?

----------


## enginee837

> These are definitely on my list.  Condolences for the loss, but happy for the little trooper.  
> 
> Do yours carry the same enthusiasm and spirit that many say about BHPs?


For sure!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------


## enginee837

It has been a while since posting last, things have been crazy around here.  I tried my hand at building some cages with pvc foam board, I think they turned out pretty nice.  I am planning on rebuilding the larger melamine enclosures with it after the first of the year.
Our lone survivor is eating great on her own now, it took about ten assist feedings and a short brumation she started eating on her own.  She won't take from tongs, you have to leave the f/t rat in there.  She is super skittish.  We did have her sexed and she is a female.  We will be holding her back for our western breeding line up.
I had Bonnie (dam to our baby) out the other day and the wife took a pick so I included that as well.  Boy she is getting big.  She is getting quite pleasant to work with the older she gets as well.  The food drive is finally starting to temper off a bit.  Still eats anything offered just not trying to eat me anymore. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Reinz_ (12-21-2019)

----------


## enginee837

We do have another addition to our bhp family, another one produced by Derek Roddy.  This little male is 100% het for axanthic and possoble het with markers for the tiger gene.  This male is our first step in an eventual goal of producing tigers and axanthics. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_Gocntry_ (12-22-2019),_jmcrook_ (12-21-2019),_Reinz_ (12-21-2019)

----------


## Reinz

Thanks for the update. Glad to hear things are progressing well. And congrats on yours new boy!

Such a cool breed.

----------

_enginee837_ (12-21-2019)

----------


## enginee837

Ok, a lot has happened since our last update so I figured I'd drop some pics to show what's going on.
Our little het axanthic male is coming along nicely and the weather is favorable to ship so we may see him this week.  He is 100% het for A line axanthic, 50% for B line and has markers for the tiger gene.  Super excited about this guy.
Our lone survivor female from last year's clutch is also doing great.  Eating regularly and full of spunk, looking more and more like dad every day.
Our western female Patty looks to be gravid, this will be her first season.  Bonnie gets a year off so she gets a break.
Our woma Milo also looks to be building so fingers crossed there as well.
Tried my hand at building pvc foam board enclosures and they turned our pretty nice.
We have sold all but one of our baby womas from last season, one is still not eating on his own yet. 
All in all things are looking promising this year.  We learned a lot last year and hopefully can apply it for better success this time around.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (03-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020),_Reinz_ (03-03-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Patty graced us with 8 pearly whites yesterday.   She has since already eaten 2 medium rats and is a happy camper.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (03-26-2020),_cletus_ (03-26-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (03-26-2020),_jmcrook_ (03-26-2020),John1982 (06-03-2020),_richardhind1972_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## richardhind1972

Congratulations 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (03-26-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Congrats E and Great job Patty!!

----------

_enginee837_ (03-29-2020)

----------


## cletus

Awesome!!   Congrats!

----------

_enginee837_ (03-29-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Oh hi!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-02-2020),_dakski_ (06-02-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-02-2020),John1982 (06-03-2020),LyraIsGray (06-02-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-02-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-02-2020)

----------


## enginee837

#1 is out!

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

Bodie (06-03-2020),_EL-Ziggy_ (06-03-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-03-2020),John1982 (06-03-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Hell yeah! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (06-03-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Sweet! Congrats on those beautiful little babies!

----------

_enginee837_ (06-03-2020)

----------


## EL-Ziggy

Beautiful critters E! BHPs are right at the top of my dream snake wish list!

----------

_enginee837_ (06-03-2020)

----------


## enginee837

#2 is out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-04-2020),LyraIsGray (06-04-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-04-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-04-2020),Zincubus (06-04-2020)

----------


## enginee837

3 and 4 have joined us.

----------

_EL-Ziggy_ (06-04-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-04-2020),LyraIsGray (06-04-2020),_Reinz_ (06-05-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-04-2020)

----------


## enginee837

#5

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-04-2020),LyraIsGray (06-04-2020),_RickyNY_ (06-04-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Last one out.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (06-05-2020),Reptile$ 4 Life (06-05-2020)

----------


## Reptile$ 4 Life

Congrats on all of them hatching!

----------

_enginee837_ (06-05-2020)

----------


## enginee837

6 healthy babies, 3 boys and 3 girls.  Now to get them feeding.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

aurum (06-30-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-29-2020),John1982 (06-30-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Bonus woma babies.  1 male 4 females.

----------

aurum (06-30-2020),_jmcrook_ (06-29-2020),John1982 (06-30-2020),_richardhind1972_ (06-30-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Gorgeous couple of clutches youve hatched out, congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (06-29-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Bonnie looking good.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

Gio (08-15-2020),_jmcrook_ (08-15-2020),_Reinz_ (08-16-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Updated natural sunlight pics of this year's baby womas and our holdback from last year. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (08-15-2020),_Reinz_ (08-16-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2020)

----------


## Gio

> Bonnie looking good.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


That's a beauty!

Very big and impressive looking!

----------

_enginee837_ (08-17-2020)

----------


## enginee837

Our little lone survivor from last year.  The girls have named her Bumblebee.

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk

----------

_jmcrook_ (09-09-2020),John1982 (09-10-2020),_richardhind1972_ (09-09-2020)

----------


## jmcrook

Gorgeous! And holy moly thats a big yearling. Blackheads have always been intriguing to me. Heard theyre quite entertaining and rewarding to keep too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

_enginee837_ (09-09-2020)

----------

